# Contemporary art prices 'up 55%'



## Allegra (Oct 1, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Contemporary art prices 'up 55%'



> *The value of contemporary art has risen by 55% in a year, according to a study of auction sales from around the world.*
> 
> The annual Hiscox Art Market Research report also claimed modern art, produced from the late 19th century to the 1970s, has jumped in value by 44%.
> 
> The world's most expensive piece of contemporary art went for £50 million in August - a diamond-encrusted skull by Damien Hirst.


 
(Oh the diamond skull crap again )


----------



## daisybee (Oct 1, 2007)

It's reading things like this that make me despair. 

I love art-I think art has value. But when prices are just about plucked from the sky for pieces, I find it vulgar. Art has always been something that I consider a reflection of society as a whole, and yet now it is almost exclusively for the rich, by the rich and discussed by the rich. I mean even Banksy pieces going for more than a quarter of a mil?? 

And Damien Hirst needs to pull his head out of his backside.


----------



## Allegra (Oct 1, 2007)

You are absolutely right, daisy. What more, the riches' aesthetic judgments are usually measured by the price tags and art, as a divine human creativity is devalued inevitably.


----------



## daisybee (Oct 1, 2007)

Yesterday I had a lovely afternnon walking around our local museum, which is currently exhibiting the Attenborough Collection of Picasso Ceramics. Such a generous donation to a museum is the sort of thing that true art patronage is all about. Sharing with people. Lord Attenborough has donated the collection to our city, and it is a wonderful gift that will last forever.


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Oct 21, 2007)

daisybee said:


> And Damien Hirst needs to pull his head out of his backside.



Or that embalmed shark of his!


----------

